# The ALTER THE COVERART game



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Maybe you will play this game then:










Can you identify any of the prog/psych/folk lps from the coverart snippets in this collage?


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Too difficult?

Try this'un then.

(Bloody hell! Half of them are having the band name right on there!):


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

From the golden age of British Folk/Rock. I imagine that if Pink Floyd (with Syd Barrett) had done a folk album it would have been something like this.

*Trees - Polly On The Shore (1970) UK*





*Pink Floyd - See Emily Play*





Best Wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

Oh yes, of course. Roger Dean's album art for Fragile.

*Yes - Roundabout*


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

From your first montage...Roy Harper - _Lifemask

_

Oh, and Uriah Heep - _Salisbury

_


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Good one on the Uriah!

That was difficult.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

You wanna put Eskimo in your miserable collection? Hands off please, some things are sacred.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

This collage is difficult as well:










(I will endeavour to make the next one easier.)


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Oh yeah - the backgrounds in these collages are also from lp covers.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------

